

News.YC No points display script. - shabda

I wanted to disable the display of points on news.yc. So here is a Greasemonkey script to do so, http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/56164 (Partly as a response to post I saw enabling dsiplay of Points of users on comments page as well )
======
shabda
Also to show the power of Jquery. Total lines of YC specific code required =
6. (I included JQuery with the script as I was too lazy to do this in raw JS)

<http://dpaste.de/ZsFF/>

------
shabda
Clickable

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/56164>

